# Military Police - signing bonuses for skilled personnel?



## Blackhorse7 (7 May 2005)

As the topic asks... what are the incentives, if any, to signing up as a skilled member?  You recruiting members that may browse the pages pay attention...


----------



## Swin435 (8 May 2005)

I went to the recruiting page last night on "www.dnd.ca" .  They show the bonus at $10,000 if you have school and if you are skilled its at $20,000.  We both know someone working recruiting Blackhorse.  You should e-mail him or call him, to get all the details.


----------



## Swin435 (8 May 2005)

Follow this link....


www.recruiting.forces.ca/engraph/airforce/bonuses_e.aspx

hopefully this helps


----------



## garb811 (9 May 2005)

The only incentive MP recruits currently qualify for is the promotion to AL/Cpl upon completion of BRT backdated to your date of enrollment.  There is no longer any cash incentive as we are no longer critically under strength.  FYI, in order to qualify as a "skilled" entrant as a MP and qualify for the recruiting allowance you essentially had to be a former Reg Force MP who had recently released or who had been employed in the Law Enforcement field since the release.


----------



## Blackhorse7 (9 May 2005)

Seven years and currently serving in the RCMP.... I'd say I would qualify as skilled.  I just miss military life, but without the cash incentive, I'll be staying with the Mounties.


----------



## garb811 (9 May 2005)

Hehe...19 years and currently serving in the MPs, I'd say I was skilled too but I still would have to do Depot if I wanted to be a Mountie...     Quite honestly, there aren't many civilian police officers beating down the door to join us due to the wage differential, so I don't know if anyone actually tried to apply as a "skilled" applicant via that route.  You'd still need to attend at least a portion of our 3's to get the Field, Security and NDA potions and the whole point of the recruiting allowance for us was to put guys on the road ASAP.  The only guys I knew who got that allowance were MPs who rejoined and they didn't need any formal training to become current again.

Don't anybody worry about starting off the old "But MPs aren't real cops..." argument unless you've been a MP and a civilian police officer and actually have the experience to back up the statement, it's been done to death here and my first sentence was tongue in cheek.


----------



## Blackhorse7 (10 May 2005)

Sorry if I sounded like I would just jump into the trade... I knew that would not be the case.  According to CFRC I would do Basic, then upon completion be promoted to Cpl.  From there I would do the FULL trades training, and then be posted.  And don't worry, you won't hear that "MP's aren't real cops." stuff from me, I know better.  Anyone who thinks otherwise is just talking through their.... fill in the rest.


----------

